# Carrot Cake Recipe Help - Yes, we Can!



## Rude Rudi (27/2/17)

So, my nemesis must be conquered = Carrot cake! This is a stunning flavour but I have not been able to craft a decent recipe with it - partly due to the "bom-skok" when I tried CLY Carrot Cake as a 4% stand-alone and partly due to the lack of a crucial ingredient = Cream Cheese Icing.

I finally received my LA Cream Cheese Icing and am ready to tackle this BUT I need your help!!!

I found a stunning recipe here by Trevorxgage with a very detailed breakdown of the recipe development process and flavour descriptions. I feel that this is the best interpenetration of carrot cake but I have 2 challenges:

1. The source recipe contains no nuts and no self respecting carrot cake is devoid of nuts! A suggestion is to add FA walnut, FA nut mix or FW butter pecan. I'm leaning towards Better Pecan @ 2%

2. The recipe contains NF Carrot Cake @ 1.75 and I want to use CLY Carrot Cake. I'm thinking 1 - 1.5% CLY Carrot cake...?

Have a look at the 2 options = original and my suggested alternations/additions:

*Carrot Cake* - Original Recipe
NF Carrot Cake - @1.75%
JF Yellow Cake - @2.5%
TFA Cheesecake with Graham - 2%
TFA Butter - @1%
LA Cream Cheese Icing - @2.5%
FA Marshmallow - @1%
FA Meringue - @1%
FA Joy - @.75%
FW Butterscotch Ripple - @2%
TFA Vanilla Cupcake - @2%
Sweetener - @.25-1%

*Carrot Cake* - Amended (changes in _italics_)
_CLY Carrot Cake - @1%
FW Yellow Cake - @2.5%_
TFA Cheesecake with Graham - 2%
TFA Butter - @1% OR _Cap Butter/Butter Cream_
LA Cream Cheese Icing - @2.5%
FA Marshmallow - @1%
FA Meringue - @1%
FA Joy - @.75%
FW Butterscotch Ripple - @2%
TFA Vanilla Cupcake - @2%
Sweetener - @.25-1%
_FW Butter Pecan - @3%_

C'mon okes, together we can do it!




@method1 @RichJB @Andre @rogue zombie @incredible_hullk @Stoefnick @Deckie @Soutie @KZOR @Huffapuff @Greyz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (27/2/17)

FW Yellow Cake is a no from all that I have read. Rather CAP Yellow Cake (which is more of a white cake). Acetyl Pyrazine will add an illusion of nuts, starting at 0.25 %.
NF Carrot Cake available at Valley Vapour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## MetalGearX (27/2/17)

Yoh!.... good luck dude. Carrot cake is a very difficult recipe to get right. I have tried and failed miserably.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/2/17)

Andre said:


> FW Yellow Cake is a no from all that I have read. Rather CAP Yellow Cake (which is more of a white cake). Acetyl Pyrazine will add an illusion of nuts, starting at 0.25 %.
> NF Carrot Cake available at Valley Vapour.


FW yellow cake is like an experiment that has gone wrong....it's utter crap

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (27/2/17)

Have you tried a simple version yet. A base?

I would go

NF Carrot Cake
CAP Yellow Cake
LA Cream Cheese
FW Butter Pecan or Nuts of choice
Acetyl Pyrazine

Not sure about percentages though. I haven't used those ingredients.


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/2/17)

rogue zombie said:


> Have you tried a simple version yet. A base?
> 
> I would go
> 
> ...



I havent - perhaps I'll do a couple of versions...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I havent - perhaps I'll do a couple of versions...



It all depends on how good the NF Carrot Cake is to start with. 
Because if its a good start, then you dont have to add too much.


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/2/17)

Andre said:


> FW Yellow Cake is a no from all that I have read. Rather CAP Yellow Cake (which is more of a white cake). Acetyl Pyrazine will add an illusion of nuts, starting at 0.25 %.
> NF Carrot Cake available at Valley Vapour.



OK, I ordered the JF Yellow Cake as I have heard good things... Thought I'd use what I have - let me rather do it properly.
NF Carrot Cake ordered as well - same principle as above!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/2/17)

OK - So at this stage, I'll stick to the source recipe and the only addition will be nuts of sorts...
Pecan, AP, nut mix, pecan butter?


----------



## stevie g (27/2/17)

Butter pecan is not what you're looking for. It adds a very caramelized/buttery pecan nut taste, low on nut high on caramelized sweetness. 

FW butter pecan can be extremely rich even at 2%. 

I'd suggest trying another nut flavor for that fresh raw pecan taste you get from carrot cake.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/2/17)

Sprint said:


> I'd suggest trying another nut flavor for that fresh raw pecan taste you get from carrot cake.



Which one though....?

There's a LA and a TFA but I have not used either...


----------



## stevie g (27/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Which one though....?
> 
> There's a LA and a TFA but I have not used either...


I don't know, but dont use hazelnut, it definitely won't work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (27/2/17)

@Rude Rudi try the TFA first as the La has food coloring in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (27/2/17)

Have you tried the original recipe?


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/2/17)

method1 said:


> Have you tried the original recipe?



Not yet - I have ordered all the missing ingredients = JF Yellow Cake and RF Carrot Cake. Wanted to start this thread to get some insights form the rest of the DIY'ers before I dive into it.

I still need to add a pecan nut element to the recipe...


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/3/17)

So, I made the Carrot Cake as per the original recipe and added Pecan and a touch of AP to bring the nuttiness out. Now for a steep... 

Will keep you posted!

*Carrot Cake* - Original Recipe
NF Carrot Cake - @1.75%
JF Yellow Cake - @2.5%
TFA Cheesecake with Graham - 2%
TFA Butter - @1%
LA Cream Cheese Icing - @2.5%
FA Marshmallow - @1%
FA Meringue - @1%
FA Joy - @.75%
FW Butterscotch Ripple - @2%
TFA Vanilla Cupcake - @2%
Sweetener - @.25-1%
TFA Pecan - @2%
AP - @.25%

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (1/3/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> So, I made the Carrot Cake as per the original recipe and added Pecan and a touch of AP to bring the nuttiness out. Now for a steep...
> 
> Will keep you posted!
> 
> ...





Rude Rudi said:


> OK - So at this stage, I'll stick to the source recipe and the only addition will be nuts of sorts...
> Pecan, AP, nut mix, pecan butter?





method1 said:


> Have you tried the original recipe?



Hi @Rude Rudi , May I humbly suggest you also make a small batch of the original recipe without any deviations or additions. Just so you can judge the difference your changes/additions have made and to use as benchmark for further fine tuning.

Good luck with this and keep sharing your experiences on this please.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/3/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi @Rude Rudi , May I humbly suggest you also make a small batch of the original recipe without any deviations or additions. Just so you can judge the difference your changes/additions have made and to use as benchmark for further fine tuning.
> 
> Good luck with this and keep sharing your experiences on this please.
> 
> Regards



Cool, sounds like a plan...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/3/17)

OK, an update on *Project Carrot Cake*...

The NF carrot cake is rather potent and careful balancing is required. The first batch I made as per the original recipe calls for 1.75% NF Carrot Cake which proved VERY overpowering. The nutmeg and Allspice profile overpowered the cake profile completely and does not allow the icing element to show itself.

On the second batch I lowered the NF Carrot cake to .6% and it is a vast improvement but still too overbearing. As per the NF website, "a little goes a long way" and that is no lie! Although the flavour is 100% there - it is simply too strong, even at 0.6%.

I am going to mix another batch at 0.3% which will hopefully yield the desired results...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/17)

Do not disturb
@Rude Rudi hard at work on *Project Carrot Cake




*

Reactions: Like 2


----------

